# Finish Carpenters or Cabinet Makers-Watch Video



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been a finish cabinet maker for many years. I found this awesome video that shows just how much work goes into building things.

Although the video is showing a cabinet shop being set up the basic principle of how hard finish carpenters work applies here too.






ENJOY!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Whew! I'm tired from just watching that.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I could work that fast


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

thats cool he can use the fence for both the saw and router


----------



## B-McNulty (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I got out of it too! Well, other than winded


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

And this is why Gus has a CNC.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a lot of work for one day. Way faster than me.


----------

